# AOL Message Boards



## Grismonda

Greetings other aol members...

I've been away and took a look at some of my favorite boards to find they  NO LONGER exist!  Is this the end of our War Board, etc.

Cheers!
Choco


----------



## AnnECUCherry

Grismonda said:


> Greetings other aol members...
> 
> I've been away and took a look at some of my favorite boards to find they  NO LONGER exist!  Is this the end of our War Board, etc.
> 
> Cheers!
> Choco



*It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*


----------



## edthecynic

AnnECUCherry said:


> Grismonda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings other aol members...
> 
> I've been away and took a look at some of my favorite boards to find they  NO LONGER exist!  Is this the end of our War Board, etc.
> 
> Cheers!
> Choco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*
Click to expand...


*Some have escaped to one of the Money and Finance Boards.*

17 Ways to Beat Boredom Cheaply - AOL Message Boards


----------



## AnnECUCherry

edthecynic said:


> AnnECUCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grismonda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings other aol members...
> 
> I've been away and took a look at some of my favorite boards to find they  NO LONGER exist!  Is this the end of our War Board, etc.
> 
> Cheers!
> Choco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Some have escaped to one of the Money and Finance Boards.*
> 
> 17 Ways to Beat Boredom Cheaply - AOL Message Boards
Click to expand...


*Have you read some of the posts on that board?!  I decided to take a pass on that kind of garbage.*


----------



## crazyfish1955

Grismonda said:


> Greetings other aol members...
> 
> I've been away and took a look at some of my favorite boards to find they  NO LONGER exist!  Is this the end of our War Board, etc.
> 
> Cheers!
> Choco



hi i am an aol message board refugee, but not from the us boards, all the uk message boards have gone not just the political ones.  just dipping my toes in the water here lol.


----------



## DamnYankee

AnnECUCherry said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnECUCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some have escaped to one of the Money and Finance Boards.*
> 
> 17 Ways to Beat Boredom Cheaply - AOL Message Boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Have you read some of the posts on that board?!  I decided to take a pass on that kind of garbage.*
Click to expand...



Some others are trying to make the best of it here

$363 Million Is Hedge Fund Stars' Average Pay - AOL Message Boards


----------



## editec

A major corporation which fears people getting together to discuss issues of the say.

How  not too terribly surprising.

AOL, and a whole lotta corporations in our world do NOT approve of citizens.

They approve of consumers.


----------



## AnnECUCherry

editec said:


> A major corporation which fears people getting together to discuss issues of the say.
> 
> How  not too terribly surprising.
> 
> AOL, and a whole lotta corporations in our world do NOT approve of citizens.
> 
> They approve of consumers.




*I agree.  Since AOL opened its features free to the public, it makes its money selling advertising, and I note that the boards AOL retained have natural advertising tie-ins:  sports, travel, finance, autos, etc.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?


----------



## DvDud1

PoliticalChic said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?



AOL announced that it would be making changes in their message boards, starting 3/31/09.

They have currently shut down _all_ message boards about politics and current events, with the current exception of some that pertain to sports, autos, "black voices", and financial news. You can also link to TMZ boards thru AOL where you can discuss inane celebrity drama bullshit.

They may bring some boards back after sifting thru all of their message boards, they may not...nobody knows, including AOL's "customer service" people (AOL customer service-there's a misnomer if ever there was one!)


----------



## PoliticalChic

DvDud1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOL announced that it would be making changes in their message boards, starting 3/31/09.
> 
> They have currently shut down _all_ message boards about politics and current events, with the current exception of some that pertain to sports, autos, "black voices", and financial news. You can also link to TMZ boards thru AOL where you can discuss inane *celebrity drama bullshit*.
> 
> They may bring some boards back after sifting thru all of their message boards, they may not...nobody knows, including AOL's "customer service" people (AOL customer service-there's a misnomer if ever there was one!)
Click to expand...


No wonder we have so many new faces here.  Debating about celebrity gossip is not my cup of tea either.  I think AOL made a mistake, especially during this Obama administration where people are in a need for a place to vent and have their voices heard.


----------



## DvDud1

PoliticalChic said:


> DvDud1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOL announced that it would be making changes in their message boards, starting 3/31/09.
> 
> They have currently shut down _all_ message boards about politics and current events, with the current exception of some that pertain to sports, autos, "black voices", and financial news. You can also link to TMZ boards thru AOL where you can discuss inane *celebrity drama bullshit*.
> 
> They may bring some boards back after sifting thru all of their message boards, they may not...nobody knows, including AOL's "customer service" people (AOL customer service-there's a misnomer if ever there was one!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder we have so many new faces here.  Debating about celebrity gossip is not my cup of tea either.  I think AOL made a mistake, especially during this Obama administration where people are in a need for a place to vent and have their voices heard.
Click to expand...




Actually, rumor has it that too many right-wingers were having meltdowns online and incessantly crying to board monitors about losing all their arguments, and that they were continually trying to defame lefty posters by reporting them for beating them in debates so much that AOL decided they had to pull the plug...I guess they felt that it was inhumane to allow wingnuts to keep taking those public beatings like they were.



















Hehehe...just kiddin'....


----------



## AnnECUCherry

*Hi, DvDud!  You got me!  I was reading your post going, "I can't believe he's saying that... and that!  And THAT!"*


----------



## Grismonda

I signed up on this board months ago...when it appeared aol was closing it's boards.  Honestly, I think aol beleives they are old fashioned...  They are a lot of up keep.  At one time, when the internet was new and folks would use aol becaszue it was easy...they had a purpose, but now aol doesn't need to attract this crowd.  Well I will make my home here now!

I hope nat, Elfy, Nala Skyler Allfordixie and others come here...

Thansk Ann Cherry....it's nice to mmet you, and Navy Mom (Ms Daze) has nothing but kind words to say about you!


----------



## PoliticalChic

DvDud1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DvDud1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOL announced that it would be making changes in their message boards, starting 3/31/09.
> 
> They have currently shut down _all_ message boards about politics and current events, with the current exception of some that pertain to sports, autos, "black voices", and financial news. You can also link to TMZ boards thru AOL where you can discuss inane *celebrity drama bullshit*.
> 
> They may bring some boards back after sifting thru all of their message boards, they may not...nobody knows, including AOL's "customer service" people (AOL customer service-there's a misnomer if ever there was one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder we have so many new faces here.  Debating about celebrity gossip is not my cup of tea either.  I think AOL made a mistake, especially during this Obama administration where people are in a need for a place to vent and have their voices heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, rumor has it that too many right-wingers were having meltdowns online and incessantly crying to board monitors about losing all their arguments, and that they were continually trying to defame lefty posters by reporting them for beating them in debates so much that AOL decided they had to pull the plug...I guess they felt that it was inhumane to allow wingnuts to keep taking those public beatings like they were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe...just kiddin'....
Click to expand...


Thanks for the clarification.  Otherwise I would have asked you to put up your dukes.


----------



## strollingbones

PoliticalChic said:


> DvDud1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOL announced that it would be making changes in their message boards, starting 3/31/09.
> 
> They have currently shut down _all_ message boards about politics and current events, with the current exception of some that pertain to sports, autos, "black voices", and financial news. You can also link to TMZ boards thru AOL where you can discuss inane *celebrity drama bullshit*.
> 
> They may bring some boards back after sifting thru all of their message boards, they may not...nobody knows, including AOL's "customer service" people (AOL customer service-there's a misnomer if ever there was one!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder we have so many new faces here.  Debating about celebrity gossip is not my cup of tea either.  I think AOL made a mistake, especially during this Obama administration where people are in a need for a place to vent and have their voices heard.
Click to expand...



now aol shutting down is obama's fault...


----------



## Grismonda

Probably the biggest right wing whiner was Mary Cheney, who has a top position at aol headquarters.  I noticed a few years ago...once she came aboard, the messageboards slowly faded...  First the messageboard links to stories disappeard, then entire boards vanishes...  Oh well!


----------



## Againsheila

strollingbones said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DvDud1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AOL announced that it would be making changes in their message boards, starting 3/31/09.
> 
> They have currently shut down _all_ message boards about politics and current events, with the current exception of some that pertain to sports, autos, "black voices", and financial news. You can also link to TMZ boards thru AOL where you can discuss inane *celebrity drama bullshit*.
> 
> They may bring some boards back after sifting thru all of their message boards, they may not...nobody knows, including AOL's "customer service" people (AOL customer service-there's a misnomer if ever there was one!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder we have so many new faces here.  Debating about celebrity gossip is not my cup of tea either.  I think AOL made a mistake, especially during this Obama administration where people are in a need for a place to vent and have their voices heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> now aol shutting down is obama's fault...
Click to expand...


For the next 4 years, possibly 8, EVERYTHING is Obama's fault.  Get used to it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

PoliticalChic said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?



On our old board a handful of righties massacred a whole posse of Librons.


----------



## MaggieMae

AnnECUCherry said:


> Grismonda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings other aol members...
> 
> I've been away and took a look at some of my favorite boards to find they  NO LONGER exist!  Is this the end of our War Board, etc.
> 
> Cheers!
> Choco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*
Click to expand...



In AOL's original "posting" format, you could click on "chat" or "post message" for _each_ news article on its front page. Then they eliminated the chat rooms and kept the message posting, then they eliminated that too and developed a huge topic-oriented message board. Postings on AOL was much more tame before it got so cluttered, because instead of people genuinely interested in something they just read, you got the usual mishmash of smart, wanting to be smart, ignorant of facts, ignorant of _everything_, and just plain stupid. (Which defines all message boards!) AOL has shut down its political boards twice before that I'm aware of. I think they get too many complaints from people who get tos'd when they really haven't acted/reacted any worse than the other 99% who post there.


----------



## crazyfish1955

ok call me cynical, say i am looking for a conspiracy where there is none.  but does anyone else find it suspicious that serious news boards have disappeared, not just your one's in the usa, but every board in the u.k.  now why?  why does aol not want us discussing politics, immigration, the war on terror, anything that is going on in the m.e. ? when i first heard about the uk aol boards going, yep they can't moderate them they are not getting anything from advertising, but when i saw that the serious boards on aol us, had gone, i started thinking.  anyone else have views on this.


----------



## crazyfish1955

SassyIrishLass said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our old board a handful of righties massacred a whole posse of Librons.
Click to expand...


the board i used to post on the uk war on terror board started going down the drain a little while ago, it seemed that moderates were not even taking any notice, bad language, nasty personal insults seemed to be the norm.  i was told by a zionist american that i was a whore, my mother was whore and i had sex with my family members.  in the old days it not only would the post be removed but she would have got a complete ban, not only was the post left up but she was allowed to continue posting.  when the rumour started going round that the uk boards were going then all hell broke loose, what i have quoted became quite tame compared to what was posted then.  

well now all of our uk boards have gone and there are refugees floating around the internet totally lost and suffering withdrawal symptoms lol.


----------



## AnnECUCherry

Grismonda said:


> I signed up on this board months ago...when it appeared aol was closing it's boards.  Honestly, I think aol beleives they are old fashioned...  They are a lot of up keep.  At one time, when the internet was new and folks would use aol becaszue it was easy...they had a purpose, but now aol doesn't need to attract this crowd.  Well I will make my home here now!
> 
> I hope nat, Elfy, Nala Skyler Allfordixie and others come here...
> 
> Thansk Ann Cherry....it's nice to mmet you, and Navy Mom (Ms Daze) has nothing but kind words to say about you!



*We adored Sturange on our board  --  her graphics received many compliments and she was good for a timely article or two 'most every day.

Not that I didn't feel sorry for y'all when your board went down, but it was great (mostly  --  you probably know who it wasn't great having come aboard!) meeting new posters on ours, especially such a graphic-happy bunch.  We were nowhere near as savvy as you folks.

And I love your take on the Obama logo!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

crazyfish1955 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our old board a handful of righties massacred a whole posse of Librons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the board i used to post on the uk war on terror board started going down the drain a little while ago, it seemed that moderates were not even taking any notice, bad language, nasty personal insults seemed to be the norm.  i was told by a zionist american that i was a whore, my mother was whore and i had sex with my family members.  in the old days it not only would the post be removed but she would have got a complete ban, not only was the post left up but she was allowed to continue posting.  when the rumour started going round that the uk boards were going then all hell broke loose, what i have quoted became quite tame compared to what was posted then.
> 
> well now all of our uk boards have gone and there are refugees floating around the internet totally lost and suffering withdrawal symptoms lol.
Click to expand...


Creative insults are welcome; not so much the bad language.  Is it just me, but before the arrival of the new members, there was a relative quiet from the left?


----------



## crazyfish1955

PoliticalChic said:


> crazyfish1955 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our old board a handful of righties massacred a whole posse of Librons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the board i used to post on the uk war on terror board started going down the drain a little while ago, it seemed that moderates were not even taking any notice, bad language, nasty personal insults seemed to be the norm.  i was told by a zionist american that i was a whore, my mother was whore and i had sex with my family members.  in the old days it not only would the post be removed but she would have got a complete ban, not only was the post left up but she was allowed to continue posting.  when the rumour started going round that the uk boards were going then all hell broke loose, what i have quoted became quite tame compared to what was posted then.
> 
> well now all of our uk boards have gone and there are refugees floating around the internet totally lost and suffering withdrawal symptoms lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creative insults are welcome; not so much the bad language.  Is it just me, but before the arrival of the new members, there was a relative quiet from the left?
Click to expand...


now i have no problem with bad language, it doesn't bother me, but when insults like the above and where people's families are pulled in thats where i draw the line.  yep insult me all you like, i won't like it and you will get back what you dish out, but drag my family into things then that is a whole different story.


----------



## Grismonda

AnnECUCherry said:


> Grismonda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up on this board months ago...when it appeared aol was closing it's boards.  Honestly, I think aol beleives they are old fashioned...  They are a lot of up keep.  At one time, when the internet was new and folks would use aol becaszue it was easy...they had a purpose, but now aol doesn't need to attract this crowd.  Well I will make my home here now!
> 
> I hope nat, Elfy, Nala Skyler Allfordixie and others come here...
> 
> Thansk Ann Cherry....it's nice to mmet you, and Navy Mom (Ms Daze) has nothing but kind words to say about you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We adored Sturange on our board  --  her graphics received many compliments and she was good for a timely article or two 'most every day.
> 
> Not that I didn't feel sorry for y'all when your board went down, but it was great (mostly  --  you probably know who it wasn't great having come aboard!) meeting new posters on ours, especially such a graphic-happy bunch.  We were nowhere near as savvy as you folks.
> 
> And I love your take on the Obama logo!*
Click to expand...



Ms Caze created the Obama logo for me! Cool, huh?  And yes, I applaud her graphics and stories...


----------



## Toro

Dear AOL refugees.

Welcome.

Please use normal fonts.

Thank you.

- Everybody who was at USMB before you.


----------



## AnnECUCherry

Toro said:


> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.



<desperately looking all around>  You were addresing moi?!


----------



## gezztoo

Toro said:


> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.





Why?


----------



## Said1

gezztoo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, no problem. I can see how a bright color might hurt your eyes and big letters are not necessary. Size doesn't matter. It's how you use your post that matters.
Click to expand...



I concur!


----------



## Grismonda

Toro said:


> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.




What is a NORMAL FONTA?  This one? or This one?  or This one? or even This one? or how about This one? LOL!


How is that for IMPACT?   I'm just sayin, the choices are many Toro....


----------



## DamnYankee

DvDud1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for the new blood here, but what happened at your prior board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOL announced that it would be making changes in their message boards, starting 3/31/09.
> 
> They have currently shut down _all_ message boards about politics and current events, with the current exception of some that pertain to sports, autos, "black voices", and financial news. You can also link to TMZ boards thru AOL where you can discuss inane celebrity drama bullshit.
> 
> They may bring some boards back after sifting thru all of their message boards, they may not...nobody knows, including AOL's "customer service" people (AOL customer service-there's a misnomer if ever there was one!)
Click to expand...



No kiddin'!  When the CHANGE was taking place, even the "Live Help" (Tech Support) was AWOL -- the only reason I had continued to pay the minimum fee -- so I would not have to TALK to an English-as-a-second-language person. Absolutely love the "updates" about the CHANGES provided on the "People" page....


----------



## DamnYankee

Grismonda said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... Maybe if USMB actually USED "normal" font(s) sizes in their selection menu, it would be easier to determine what "normal" is.... Ya think?
Click to expand...


----------



## Article 15

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Hmmm..... Maybe if USMB actually USED "normal" font(s) sizes in their selection menu, it would be easier to determine what "normal" is.... Ya think?



Here's a hint:

The default settings are what we, as a community, consider "normal."


----------



## Diuretic

PoliticalChic said:


> No wonder we have so many new faces here.  Debating about celebrity gossip is not my cup of tea either.  I think AOL made a mistake, especially during this Obama administration where people are in a need for a place to vent and have their voices heard.



Is Stormfront full already?


----------



## Diuretic

PoliticalChic said:


> Creative insults are welcome; not so much the bad language.  Is it just me, but before the arrival of the new members, there was a relative quiet from the left?



Now that is funny.


----------



## Diuretic

gezztoo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Listen buster - you come here you speak our language, got it?



If I see a post from you about "English is our official language" I will mock you mercilessly


----------



## midcan5

editec said:


> A major corporation which fears people getting together to discuss issues of the say.
> 
> How  not too terribly surprising.
> 
> AOL, and a whole lotta corporations in our world do NOT approve of citizens.
> 
> They approve of consumers.



I agree.

I find their editorial staff too conservative and too much a corporate tool. I have told them so several times. But let's face it as a business who cares what you think, they only want customers and ad money. 

Anyone watch the Ed Show on CNN, seems the people are tired of trickle down and corporate power?  Is a real sea change occurring in America?


----------



## Gunny

crazyfish1955 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyfish1955 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the board i used to post on the uk war on terror board started going down the drain a little while ago, it seemed that moderates were not even taking any notice, bad language, nasty personal insults seemed to be the norm.  i was told by a zionist american that i was a whore, my mother was whore and i had sex with my family members.  in the old days it not only would the post be removed but she would have got a complete ban, not only was the post left up but she was allowed to continue posting.  when the rumour started going round that the uk boards were going then all hell broke loose, what i have quoted became quite tame compared to what was posted then.
> 
> well now all of our uk boards have gone and there are refugees floating around the internet totally lost and suffering withdrawal symptoms lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative insults are welcome; not so much the bad language.  Is it just me, but before the arrival of the new members, there was a relative quiet from the left?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now i have no problem with bad language, it doesn't bother me, but when insults like the above and where people's families are pulled in thats where i draw the line.  yep insult me all you like, i won't like it and you will get back what you dish out, but drag my family into things then that is a whole different story.
Click to expand...


Your family is off limits to personal attacks on THIS board unless YOU bring them into the discussion.


----------



## Gunny

Grismonda said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a NORMAL FONTA?  This one? or This one?  or This one? or even This one? or how about This one? LOL!
> 
> 
> How is that for IMPACT?   I'm just sayin, the choices are many Toro....
Click to expand...


In answer to your question, the default would be considered "normal" for this board.

You are not restricted to what colors you use.  At the same time, the precedent has been established here long ago.  If you choose to come in and go against the grain, no whining when you are criticized for it.


----------



## YWN666

Diuretic said:


> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen buster - you come here you speak our language, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> If I see a post from you about "English is our official language" I will mock you mercilessly
Click to expand...


Being an AOL refugee myself, I can tell you that the AOL message boards were so horribly designed that you had to use different color fonts to know who was saying what when there were quotes of multiple previous messages.  USMB has a nice quote feature making that practice unnecessary.  Old habits are hard to break though so a polite nudge should do the trick if you see anyone using huge colorful fonts.


----------



## midcan5

crazyfish1955 said:


> ok call me cynical, say i am looking for a conspiracy where there is none.  but does anyone else find it suspicious that serious news boards have disappeared, not just your one's in the usa, but every board in the u.k.  now why?  why does aol not want us discussing politics, immigration, the war on terror, anything that is going on in the m.e. ? when i first heard about the uk aol boards going, yep they can't moderate them they are not getting anything from advertising, but when i saw that the serious boards on aol us, had gone, i started thinking.  anyone else have views on this.



To a hammer everything is a nail, for a business everything is about the bottom line. But you raise an interesting point, consider newspapers and controversial topics about businesses that took ads out in their papers. Without a sufficient ad business the papers can't make it. So how do you balance tough reporting with you pat my back I'll pat yours?


----------



## Diuretic

YWN666 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen buster - you come here you speak our language, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> If I see a post from you about "English is our official language" I will mock you mercilessly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being an AOL refugee myself, I can tell you that the AOL message boards were so horribly designed that you had to use different color fonts to know who was saying what when there were quotes of multiple previous messages.  USMB has a nice quote feature making that practice unnecessary.  Old habits are hard to break though so a polite nudge should do the trick if you see anyone using huge colorful fonts.
Click to expand...


Point taken.

But my politeness stops when the poster is being an arsehole about  it.


----------



## YWN666

Over the past 3 or 4 years, AOL has gone downhill and at times it seems to be purely intentional.  Horrible customer service, phone reps that can't speak English and a Terms of Service staff that enforces the rules inconsistently and sporadically.  They are also slowly taking awy the few features that anyone visits AOL for.  I had an account with AOL that I used for business emails and it was suddenly terminated.  I called and got some yahoo who could barely understand my complaint.  It turns out that they terminated my account based on a comment on a message board that I never made (I never even visited the board where the comment was made).  They would not even hear my argument and I lost 15 years worth of bookmarks and saved emails.
Nothing would please me more than to see AOL go down the toilet.  It will be their own damned fault.


----------



## YWN666

Diuretic said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen buster - you come here you speak our language, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> If I see a post from you about "English is our official language" I will mock you mercilessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being an AOL refugee myself, I can tell you that the AOL message boards were so horribly designed that you had to use different color fonts to know who was saying what when there were quotes of multiple previous messages.  USMB has a nice quote feature making that practice unnecessary.  Old habits are hard to break though so a polite nudge should do the trick if you see anyone using huge colorful fonts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point taken.
> 
> But my politeness stops when the poster is being an arsehole about  it.
Click to expand...


I'm with ya there.


----------



## DamnYankee

Article 15 said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... Maybe if USMB actually USED "normal" font(s) sizes in their selection menu, it would be easier to determine what "normal" is.... Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> The default settings are what we, as a community, consider "normal."
Click to expand...



Well gee.... THAT wasn't in the user's manual.... LOL!


----------



## Ravi

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..... Maybe if USMB actually USED "normal" font(s) sizes in their selection menu, it would be easier to determine what "normal" is.... Ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> The default settings are what we, as a community, consider "normal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well gee.... THAT wasn't in the user's manual.... LOL!
Click to expand...

Normal would be what your post looks like without any formatting on your part.


----------



## DamnYankee

Diuretic said:


> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear AOL refugees.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Please use normal fonts.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - Everybody who was at USMB before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen buster - you come here you speak our language, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> If I see a post from you about "English is our official language" I will mock you mercilessly
Click to expand...



How about, you mean there's no "Press 1 for USMB, Press 2 for other"? <snicker>


----------



## DamnYankee

Ravi said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> The default settings are what we, as a community, consider "normal."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well gee.... THAT wasn't in the user's manual.... LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal would be what your post looks like without any formatting on your part.
Click to expand...



Like I said, THAT wasn't in the user's manual that I very carefully read before I began using.... You know.... The manual with the dos and don'ts.... But when I DID begin using, lo and behold.... There were OPTIONS.... like a choice of colors and fonts and sizes and bold and italics and.... Well, you do get the picture, don't you? But dayum.... What the hell size is "1", "2", "3", "4", "5"? Who knew the translation was "10", "12", "14", "18", "24"? Was I close? Methinks some of you are bitching about nothing....


----------



## Diuretic

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gezztoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen buster - you come here you speak our language, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> If I see a post from you about "English is our official language" I will mock you mercilessly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about, you mean there's no "Press 1 for USMB, Press 2 for other"? <snicker>
Click to expand...




Now try and post in any other colour other than red and be taken seriously


----------



## DamnYankee

diuretic said:


> allbizfr0m925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> listen buster - you come here you speak our language, got it?
> 
> 
> 
> If i see a post from you about "english is our official language" i will mock you mercilessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about, you mean there's no "press 1 for usmb, press 2 for other"? <snicker>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now try and post in any other colour other than red and be taken seriously  :d
Click to expand...



*no problem!*


----------



## Diuretic

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allbizfr0m925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about, you mean there's no "press 1 for usmb, press 2 for other"? <snicker>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now try and post in any other colour other than red and be taken seriously  :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *no problem!*
Click to expand...


Hah!  Good one!  You got me! 

Puce?????????????????



Man up - get monochrome 

But good to see red get the boot.  We can work on the move to black.


----------



## DamnYankee

Diuretic said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> now try and post in any other colour other than red and be taken seriously  :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no problem!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah!  Good one!  You got me!
> 
> Puce?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Man up - get monochrome
> 
> But good to see red get the boot.  We can work on the move to black.
Click to expand...



Sorry, but you DID say "any other color and be taken seriously"

Perhaps I should see try my hand at being taken seriously here

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/73212-scrotum-contest.html

or here

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/73241-are-you-idiotic.html

LOL!


----------



## CandySlice

I was usually on the financial boards, which are gone now, but any time I went to the War or Politics boards it was always one bunch gangbanging on another. Who needs that? After a while I think they impolded from the weight of all that name-calling and Liberal dewy-eyed frenzy.

(I don't really have a problem with Liberals, it just seems they call the worst names and are the most consistant screamers) After a while it gets old.


----------



## Againsheila

YWN666 said:


> Over the past 3 or 4 years, AOL has gone downhill and at times it seems to be purely intentional.  Horrible customer service, phone reps that can't speak English and a Terms of Service staff that enforces the rules inconsistently and sporadically.  They are also slowly taking awy the few features that anyone visits AOL for.  I had an account with AOL that I used for business emails and it was suddenly terminated.  I called and got some yahoo who could barely understand my complaint.  It turns out that they terminated my account based on a comment on a message board that I never made (I never even visited the board where the comment was made).  They would not even hear my argument and I lost 15 years worth of bookmarks and saved emails.
> Nothing would please me more than to see AOL go down the toilet.  It will be their own damned fault.



I started on aol in 93, I went there from Prodigy.  Back then we had to pay by the hour and it was wonderful.  You could start your own discussion on anything and weren't limited to whatever AOL wanted you to talk about.  Once they started charging by the month, it all went downhill.  When they opened the boards to the internet, I quit and I'm glad I did.  They wrote me and told me that I could use my old account, my old name with my old passwords years after I'd been on aol.  I went back under my old name and they never turned back any of the email people sent me.  I have friends in Japan that thought I had gotten their emails and just didn't think them important enough to respond.  Then, less than two weeks after I got back into my old account, they closed it to me again.  I was never sorry that I left AOL.

I think AOL has already gone down the toilet and is in the sewer system now.


----------



## Againsheila

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that Allbiz is actually dixie, am I right?


----------



## LoThunder

*It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*

*Some have escaped to one of the Money and Finance Boards.*

*It's sad really.
They are holed-up in a section where they aren't even welcome trying to have End-Times religious discussions and piss and moan about liberals.

I think I'll rat them out to the TOS creeps....



*


----------



## LoThunder

Dear AOL refugees.

Welcome.

Please use normal fonts.

*Why?*

Thank you.*

Obviously all you members of the "welcoming committee," have a lot of clout here.
You should have your admin guys eliminate the format toolbars so everything can be exactly the same and you won't feel frightened and insecure....*




- Everybody who was at USMB before you.


----------



## Againsheila

LoThunder said:


> *It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*
> 
> *Some have escaped to one of the Money and Finance Boards.*
> 
> *It's sad really.
> They are holed-up in a section where they aren't even welcome trying to have End-Times religious discussions and piss and moan about liberals.
> 
> I think I'll rat them out to the TOS creeps....
> 
> 
> 
> *



You really don't believe your own signature line, do you?  Or do you believe you're the only one who should have such freedoms?


----------



## Meister

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well gee.... THAT wasn't in the user's manual.... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Normal would be what your post looks like without any formatting on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, THAT wasn't in the user's manual that I very carefully read before I began using.... You know.... The manual with the dos and don'ts.... But when I DID begin using, lo and behold.... There were OPTIONS.... like a choice of colors and fonts and sizes and bold and italics and.... Well, you do get the picture, don't you? But dayum.... What the hell size is "1", "2", "3", "4", "5"? Who knew the translation was "10", "12", "14", "18", "24"? Was I close? Methinks some of you are bitching about nothing....
Click to expand...


Get rid of the colors dude.  Your not on AOL anymore...act like your a grownup here.


----------



## LoThunder

Quote: Originally Posted by *LoThunder* 

 
_*It appears that it's the end of all political discussion boards on AOL.*

*Some have escaped to one of the Money and Finance Boards.*

*It's sad really.
They are holed-up in a section where they aren't even welcome trying to have End-Times religious discussions and piss and moan about liberals.

I think I'll rat them out to the TOS creeps....
*_


 You really don't believe your own signature line, do you?  Or do you believe you're the only one who should have such freedoms?

*Here's a question for YOU:

Why are so many people here so goddamn SERIOUS?

And what the goddamn hell skin off anyone's nose is it if I post in fonts big enough for me TO SEE?


*


----------



## catzmeow

LoThunder said:


> Here's a question for YOU:
> 
> Why are so many people here so goddamn SERIOUS?
> 
> And what the goddamn hell skin off _anyone's nose_ is it if I post in fonts big enough for me _TO SEE_?



If you can't see normal-sized text, the proper thing to do is adjust your screen settings, versus forcing other people to scroll through posts that take up 3 times as much space as they should.

It's kind of a consideration thing.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

LoThunder said:


> Here's a question for YOU:
> 
> Why are so many people here so goddamn SERIOUS?
> 
> And what the goddamn hell skin off anyone's nose is it if I post in fonts big enough *for me* TO SEE?


You're not posting for _you_, stupid. You are posting for the readers.

Found a clue yet?

Besides which, the formatting doesn't show until the message is posted, you're still reading all of your own posts before then, correct? In the composition box? Goddamned idiot, no trouble for you to read it there correct?

Fucking fool, cannot even form a logical argument for why you post like a kindergarten kid with a crayon.


----------

